# Η πτώση στις δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πώς να τιτλοφορήσω την απορία μου, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω σωστά σχετικά με τη χρήση της αιτιατικής ή της γενικής πτώσης σε δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις που ακολουθούν μια κύρια πρόταση.
Παραθέτω δύο παραδείγματα, που τυχαίνει να προέρχονται από διαδοχικές σελίδες του ίδιου (μεταφρασμένου) βιβλίου:

Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, όλους άντρες.

Είναι σωστή η χρήση της αιτιατικής εδώ; 
Εγώ μάλλον θα έγραφα «Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, _όλοι_ άντρες», θεωρώντας ότι υπάρχουν ένα _που_ και ένα _ήταν_ που παραλείπονται, δηλαδή: «Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, [που] όλοι [ήταν] άντρες».
Κάπως έτσι θα καταλάβαινα και το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο, που φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να λέει:
She dated other people, all men. 
Δηλ. She dated other people, all [of which were] men.

Η αιτιατική φαντάζομαι ότι δικαιολογείται ως συνέχεια του «με». 
Μπορεί όμως η φράση «όλους άντρες» να αποτελεί συνέχεια του με;
Θα μου φαινόταν σωστό, ας πούμε, αν έλεγε:
_Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, ηλικιωμένους άντρες.
_Δηλ. _Αυτή έβγαινε και με ηλικιωμένους άντρες._
Δεν μπορούμε όμως να πούμε _Αυτή έβγαινε με όλους άντρες_. 
Μπορούμε βέβαια να πούμε «Αυτή έβγαινε με όλους _τους_ άντρες», αλλά τότε αλλάζουμε το νόημα της φράσης.
Αν η χρήση της αιτιατικής είναι όντως σωστή, τότε πώς εξηγείται;

Το δεύτερο παράδειγμα λέει:

Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει έναν άνδρα με υψηλή αξία ως συντρόφου για περιστασιακό σεξ παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης.

Εδώ με προβληματίζει η χρήση της γενικής στο _συντρόφου._ Είναι σωστή;
Επειδή υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα σύνταξης στην παραπάνω πρόταση, ας δούμε το ισοδύναμο:

_Οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες με υψηλή αξία ως συντρόφων
_ή _Οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες με υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφοι_

Ποιο είναι σωστό;


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 24, 2012)

1) _Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα ή ανθρώπους, όλους άντρες_. (η επεξήγηση είναι ομοιόπτωτος προσδιορισμός) δεν υπάρχει λάθος, όπως και στην ελλειπτική "όλοι άντρες" που εννοείται...που ήταν... 

2) συνηθισμένη γενική, όπως και ο ρόλος μου ως (ρόλος) αναγνώστη αλλά και ως αναγνώστης· και τα δύο λέγονται

3) _Οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες με υψηλή αξία ως συντρόφους_, αν βάλεις σύντροφοι γιατί να μην αναφέρεται στις γυναίκες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

Το πρώτο μού φαίνεται σωστό, επειδή το θεωρώ διευκρινιστικό και όχι (ελλιπή) δευτερεύουσα πρόταση: _Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, όλους άντρες (τον Νίκο, τον Κώστα, τους αδελφούς Κοέν)..._

Στη δεύτερη, θα άλλαζα τη σύνταξη (αν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα σωστά): _Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει για περιστασιακό σεξ έναν άνδρα με υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφος παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης._

Η απορία μου είναι περισσότερο για τη χρήση της συνολικής σύναψης _υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφος_ που εσένα φαίνεται να μη σε δυσκολεύει καθόλου...


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα:
αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, όλα άντρες (όλα τα πρόσωπα, θεωρώ ότι το όλα πρέπει να συμφωνεί το πρόσωπα)
Αν ήταν "είχε φιλίες και με άλλες γυναίκες, όλες νέες" το ίδιο δεν θα ήταν;

Αλλά γιατί δεν βολεύει το: αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλους άντρες;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Το πρώτο θα ακουστεί καλά αν φτιάξουμε τα γένη:
Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, όλα άντρες.
Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλους, όλους άντρες.

ΟΚ, συμφωνούμε...
(Μένω στο συντακτικό, αδιαφορώ για το μεταφραστικό.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Για την άλλη πρόταση εγώ κατάλαβα το εξής:
Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει έναν άνδρα με υψηλή αξία, ως συντρόφου για περιστασιακό σεξ, παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης.
Οπότε φυσικά η γενική στην πρόταση ανάμεσα στα κόμματα είναι λάθος και θα έπρεπε να λέει "ως σύντροφο για περιστασιακό σεξ".


----------



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απορία μου είναι περισσότερο για τη χρήση της συνολικής σύναψης _υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφος_ που εσένα φαίνεται να μη σε δυσκολεύει καθόλου...



Με δυσκολεύει, πώς δεν με δυσκολεύει.
Εξάλλου είναι προφανές ότι η πρόταση είναι δυσνόητη, γιατί ήδη τρεις άνθρωποι κατάλαβαν άλλο πράγμα ο καθένας. 

Αυτό που λέει ο MelidonisM, "οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες με υψηλή αξία ως συντρόφους" καταλαβαίνω ότι σημαίνει "οι γυναίκες θέλουν για συντρόφους άνδρες με υψηλή αξία (γενικότερα)". Ή όχι; 

Αυτό όμως που φαντάζομαι ότι θέλει να πει το πρωτότυπο (τονίζω το _φαντάζομαι,_ γιατί δεν έχω διαθέσιμο το πρωτότυπο, αλλά έτσι καταλαβαίνω από το γενικότερο πλαίσιο), είναι ότι οι γυναίκες θέλουν άνδρες που να είναι άξιοι σύντροφοι. Δηλαδή η "υψηλή αξία" αναφέρεται στα χαρακτηριστικά των ανδρών ως σύντροφοι (ή _συντρόφων_, όπως θέλει το μετάφρασμα; Πιο φυσική μου φαίνεται η ονομαστική, αλλά πολύ πιθανό να κάνω λάθος.)



SBE said:


> Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, όλα άντρες.



Αυτό μου αρέσει καλύτερα. Αλλά και εδώ έχω μια απορία: το _όλα_ είναι στην ονομαστική ή την αιτιατική;



SBE said:


> Αλλά γιατί δεν βολεύει το: αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλους άντρες;



Αυτό δεν βολεύει, γιατί σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό. Η γυναίκα της φράσης μας φλερτάρει με μια άλλη γυναίκα, η οποία παρατηρεί ότι η πρώτη βγαίνει και με άλλους, που τυχαίνει μάλιστα όλοι να είναι άντρες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

panadeli said:


> > Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλα πρόσωπα, όλα άντρες.
> 
> 
> Αυτό μου αρέσει καλύτερα. Αλλά και εδώ έχω μια απορία: το _όλα_ είναι στην ονομαστική ή την αιτιατική;


Αιτιατική, όπως στο «Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλους, όλους άντρες».


----------



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> 2) συνηθισμένη γενική, όπως και ο ρόλος μου ως (ρόλος) αναγνώστη αλλά και ως αναγνώστης· και τα δύο λέγονται



Ωραίο παράδειγμα. Άρα λέγονται και τα δύο. Αλλάζω πάλι το αρχικό με ένα ισοδύναμο, πιο σαφές:

Θέλω ο άνδρας μου να έχει υψηλή αξία ως συντρόφου.
Θέλω ο άνδρας μου να έχει υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφος.

Κι εδώ πάντως το πρώτο δεν μου κάθεται καλά. 

Αντίστοιχα:
Ευχαριστιέμαι τον ρόλο μου ως αναγνώστη.
Ευχαριστιέμαι τον ρόλο μου ως αναγνώστης.

Εδώ το πρώτο δεν με ενοχλεί, ίσως και να το προτιμούσα κιόλας.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αιτιατική, όπως στο «Αυτή έβγαινε και με άλλους, όλους άντρες».



ΟΚ, το 'πιασα. Με μπέρδευε προφανώς το μπλέξιμο του ουδέτερου γένους με το αρσενικό. Ενώ αυτή η πρόταση μου έρχεται πολύ φυσικά, όπως και το "με άλλους ανθρώπους, όλους άντρες" που γράφει παραπάνω ο MelidonisM. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Θέλω ο άντρας μου να έχει υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφος.
(Για τη σύνταξη το γράφω. Δεν με αντιπροσωπεύει ούτε σαν μετάφραση ούτε σαν δήλωση, εντάξει;)

Ευχαριστιέμαι τον ρόλο μου ως αναγνώστη. (μου + αναγνώστη)
Ευχαριστιέμαι τον ρόλο μου ως αναγνώστης. = Ως αναγνώστης ευχαριστιέμαι το ρόλο μου.
Ευχαριστιέμαι το ρόλο μου του αναγνώστη. Ωραίο!


----------



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για την άλλη πρόταση εγώ κατάλαβα το εξής:
> Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει έναν άνδρα με υψηλή αξία, ως συντρόφου για περιστασιακό σεξ, παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης.
> Οπότε φυσικά η γενική στην πρόταση ανάμεσα στα κόμματα είναι λάθος και θα έπρεπε να λέει "ως σύντροφο για περιστασιακό σεξ".



On second thought, είναι πολύ πιθανό το νόημα της αρχικής πρότασης να είναι αυτό που γράφει εδώ η SBE. 
Σε τέτοια περίπτωση η γενική είναι τελείως λάθος, ε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει έναν άνδρα με υψηλή αξία ως συντρόφου για περιστασιακό σεξ παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης.

Πώς το καταλαβαίνω:

Πράγματι, μια γυναίκα προσελκύει έναν άντρα που έχει «υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφος» πιο εύκολα για περιστασιακό σεξ παρά για μια μονιμότερη σχέση.

Να κάνουμε όρο, «συντροφική αξία», «συντροφοαξία».

ΥΓ. Τώρα κοιτάζω και τις άλλες ερμηνείες και μου αρέσει το «σύντροφος για περιστασιακό σεξ» της SBE.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πράγματι, μια γυναίκα προσελκύει έναν άντρα που έχει «υψηλή αξία ως σύντροφος» πιο εύκολα για περιστασιακό σεξ παρά για μια μονιμότερη σχέση.
> 
> Να κάνουμε όρο, «συντροφική αξία», «συντροφοαξία».
> 
> ΥΓ. Τώρα κοιτάζω και τις άλλες ερμηνείες και μου αρέσει το «σύντροφος για περιστασιακό σεξ» της SBE.



Δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο γμτ μου.
Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, πάντως, αν επιλέγαμε το "υψηλή αξία ως ..." θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε είτε ονομαστική είτε αιτιατική, αλλά όχι γενική.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 24, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα την απορία αλλά το "σύντροφος" μπαίνει στην αιτιατική επειδή προσδιορίζει τον "άνδρα" που είναι επίσης στην αιτιατική. 

"Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει *έναν άνδρα *με υψηλή αξία *ως συντρόφο *για περιστασιακό σεξ παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης."


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Indeed, it is easier to attract a sexual partner with high mate value for casual sex than for committed mating. In these cases, women's sexual competition may serve the function of gaining status among their friends.

Όπου mate value = how desirable a person is to members of the opposite sex.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Aug 24, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα την απορία αλλά το "σύντροφος" μπαίνει στην αιτιατική επειδή προσδιορίζει τον "άνδρα" που είναι επίσης στην αιτιατική.
> 
> "Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει *έναν άνδρα *με υψηλή αξία *ως συντρόφο *για περιστασιακό σεξ παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης."



Γράψε λάθος... καλύτερα να αποφύγεις το "ως" γιατί μπερδεύει.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Indeed, it is easier to attract a sexual partner with high mate value for casual sex than for committed mating. In these cases, women's sexual competition may serve the function of gaining status among their friends.



Έλα ρε, το βρήκες!
(Εντάξει απ' ό,τι βλέπω δεν ήταν και τόσο δύσκολο. Δεν είχα ψάξει καν... )

Οπότε λέει mate value, όπως είχα υποψιαστεί αρχικά.
Θα μου άρεσε ένας νεολογισμός τύπου "συντροφική αξία". 
Ή, εν προκειμένω, αξία ως _σύντροφος,_ στην ονομαστική, ε;


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Πράγματι, είναι πιο εύκολο να προσελκύσει κανείς σύντροφο "υψηλής αξίας" για περιστασιακή και όχι για μόνιμη σχέση. 

Πολύ κακοσυνταγμένο μου μοιάζει το sexual partner with high mate value. Η πολιτική ορθότητα μας έφαγε. Αν το κείμενο περιγράφει τη συμπεριφορά των γυναικών, θα μπορούσε να πει:
it is easier to attract a high-mate-value man for casual sex...
ή αν αναφέρεται και στα δύο φύλα
it is easier to attract a high-mate-value partner for casual sex...


----------



## panadeli (Aug 25, 2012)

Επανέρχομαι με ένα τελευταίο (;), για να σιγουρευτώ ότι το κατάλαβα. Συγχωρήστε με αν γίνομαι κουραστικός.

Μολονότι η επιστράτευση του σεξ ως στρατηγικής για την εξασφάλιση μακροχρόνιων σχέσεων δέσμευσης μπορεί να στεφθεί από επιτυχία, ...

Εδώ η στρατηγική μπαίνει στη γενική επειδή το σεξ είναι στη γενική, σωστά;

Από την άλλη, θα μου φαινόταν πιο φυσικό να διάβαζα:

η επιστράτευση του σεξ ως _στρατηγική_ για την εξασφάλιση μακροχρόνιων σχέσεων δέσμευσης ...

Σε τέτοια περίπτωση όμως η _στρατηγική_ θα αναφερόταν στην _επιστράτευση;_


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Έχει κι ο Σαραντάκος στα σημερινά του μεζεδάκια κάποιες τέτοιες γενικές. Αντιγράφω:

Η ελληνικούρα της εβδομάδας, από τον Ηλία Μαγκλίνη στην Καθημερινή. “Διατηρεί ως το τέλος την αξιοπρέπειά του ως ανήρ και την ακεραιότητά του ως βετεράνος πολεμιστής”. Μόλις διάβασα το “ως ανήρ” αισθάνθηκα ένα τρισχιλιετές ρίγος -βλέπετε, αν έλεγε “άνδρας” θα του έπεφτε η μύτη. Ωστόσο, ένας ψείρας θα πρόσεχε ότι το “ως” θέλει ομοιόπτωτη σύνταξη, κι επειδή το “του” είναι σε γενική πτώση η φράση θα έπρεπε να είναι: “διατηρεί την αξιοπρέπειά του ως ανδρός και την ακεραιότητά του ως βετεράνου πολεμιστή”. Ή όχι;



> Μολονότι η επιστράτευση του σεξ ως στρατηγικής για την εξασφάλιση μακροχρόνιων σχέσεων δέσμευσης μπορεί να στεφθεί από επιτυχία, ...



Στη δική σου περίπτωση: η επιστράτευση του σεξ ως στρατηγικής = το σεξ αποτελεί στρατηγική. Η επιστράτευση του σεξ ως στρατηγική = η επιστράτευση του σεξ αποτελεί στρατηγική. Εδώ πιστεύω ότι το δεύτερο είναι το σωστό, αν και σχεδόν αυτόματα το μυαλό του επιμελητή θέλει να βάλει τη _στρατηγική_ στην πτώση του ουσιαστικού αμέσως πριν από το «ως».


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2012)

Κι εγώ καταλαβαίνω ό,τι κι ο νίκελ, αν και θα το απλοποιούσα κι άλλο:
Μολονότι μπορεί να είναι επιτυχής η στρατηγική της επιστράτευσης του σεξ για την εξασφάλιση μακροχρόνιων σχέσεων...

Το ξέρω, του αλλάζω τα φώτα, αλλά το αρχικό παραείναι ξύλινο για τα γούστα μου.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στη δική σου περίπτωση: η επιστράτευση του σεξ ως στρατηγικής = το σεξ αποτελεί στρατηγική. Η επιστράτευση του σεξ ως στρατηγική = η επιστράτευση του σεξ αποτελεί στρατηγική.



Ωραία, αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ. Επιτέλους μου λύθηκε η απορία.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

Στο παράδειγμα του Σαραντάκου θα είχα κάνει κι εγώ το ίδιο λάθος με τον Μαγκλίνη, θα είχα βάλει ονομαστική. (Μπορεί να μην έγραφα _ανήρ,_ αλλά το γραμματικό λάθος δεν θα το απέφευγα.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Θα έκανες λάθος και στο παρακάτω, όπως έγινε εδώ;

Δημιουργήθηκε λόγω της ήττας τής - αυτοκρατορικής, μέχρι τότε - Γερμανίας κατά τον Α’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και τερματίστηκε με την άνοδο του Χίτλερ στην εξουσία, ως καγκελάριος.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 25, 2012)

Τώρα πια όχι, ελπίζω! :laugh:

Ίσως να το 'κανα, όντως. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο, αγνοώντας πάντοτε τον κανόνα, μου φαίνεται ότι θα έβαζα γενική εδώ. 
Αυτό που μάλλον θα με ξένιζε είναι ότι θα τελείωνε η πρόταση με γένικη. Για παράδειγμα, αν κολλούσα και ένα _της Γερμανίας_ στο τέλος, σίγουρα θα έβαζα γενική χωρίς να το σκεφτώ:
[...] την άνοδο του Χίτλερ στην εξουσία, ως καγκελάριου της Γερμανίας.

Και πριν προλάβετε να φωνάξετε _"Μας τα 'πρηξες!"_ επανέρχομαι στο παράδειγμα του Σαραντάκου, με νέα απορία.
Γράφει ο Μαγκλίνης:
Την επομένη, ο Τρότα ζητάει να αποστρατευθεί. Διατηρεί ως το τέλος την αξιοπρέπειά του ως ανήρ και την ακεραιότητά του ως βετεράνος πολεμιστής.

Στη δεύτερη πρόταση, το υποκείμενο, χωρίς να εμφανίζεται, είναι ο Τρότα. Εφόσον το "ως" θέλει ομοιόπτωτη σύνταξη, δεν θα μπορούσε το _ανήρ_ (μπλιαχ, το ξέρω, θα βάλω άνδρας) να παραμείνει στην ονομαστική εφόσον αναφέρεται στον Τρότα, που επίσης θα ήταν στην ονομαστική αν εμφανιζόταν στην πρόταση; Δηλαδή:
[Ο Τρότα] διατηρεί ως άνδρας την αξιοπρέπειά του και ως βετεράνος πολεμιστής την ακεραιότητά του.
Οπότε αλλάζοντας τη σειρά των λέξεων:
[Ο Τρότα] διατηρεί την αξιοπρέπειά του ως άνδρας και την ακεραιότητά του ως βετεράνος πολεμιστής.

Το άλλο καταλαβαίνω ότι σημαίνει:
[Ο Τρότα] διατηρεί την αξιοπρέπειά του ως [αξιοπρέπεια] άνδρα και την ακεραιότητά του ως [ακεραιότητα] βετεράνου πολεμιστή.

Δεν στέκουν γραμματικά και οι δύο προτάσεις;

Νοηματικά, μου φαίνεται ότι στέκει καλύτερα η πρώτη: [Ο Τρότα] διατηρεί ως άνδρας την αξιοπρέπειά του και ως βετεράνος πολεμιστής την ακεραιότητά του. Νομίζω ότι ο Μαγκλίνης αυτό ήθελε να πει, αλλά ήθελε να χωρέσει και εκείνο το _ως το τέλος_ στην ίδια πρόταση, οπότε άλλαξε τη σειρά των λέξεων για να απομακρυνθούν τα _ως._


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Δεν αποκλείεται να έχεις δίκιο και να στέκει μια χαρά η πρόταση έτσι:
Την επομένη, ο Τρότα ζητάει να αποστρατευθεί. Διατηρεί ως το τέλος την αξιοπρέπειά του ως άνδρας και την ακεραιότητά του ως βετεράνος πολεμιστής.

Όπως είπα, υπάρχει μια μηχανική σχεδόν αντίδραση να θέλουμε να τα βάλουμε στην πτώση της λέξης που προηγείται τού _ως_. Όμως η ανάλυση που κάνεις («ως άνδρας διατηρεί...») είναι πολύ λογική. Νομίζω.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 25, 2012)

panadeli said:


> 1.Δεν στέκουν γραμματικά και οι δύο προτάσεις;
> 
> 2.Νοηματικά, μου φαίνεται ότι στέκει καλύτερα η πρώτη: [Ο Τρότα] διατηρεί ως άνδρας την αξιοπρέπειά του και ως βετεράνος πολεμιστής την ακεραιότητά του.


Συμφωνώ και στα δύο, αλλά αυτή δεν θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα:
_[Ο Τρότα] διατηρεί την αξιοπρέπειά του ως [αξιοπρέπεια] άνδρα και την ακεραιότητά του ως [ακεραιότητα] βετεράνου πολεμιστή._

Έτσι θα τη δεχόμουνα: 
_Η αξιοπρέπειά του ως άνδρα πληγώθηκε, όταν..._


----------



## Inachus (Aug 25, 2012)

Πηγαίνω το νήμα λίγο πίσω:

_Πράγματι, είναι ευκολότερο για μια γυναίκα να προσελκύσει έναν άνδρα με υψηλή αξία [ως αξία συντρόφου] για περιστασιακό σεξ παρά για μια σχέση δέσμευσης._

Εδώ μάλλον εννοείται το "αξία" για να δικαιολογηθεί η γενική "συντρόφου", αν και δεν το θεωρώ τόσο πετυχημένο. Ορισμένα μέλη το μετέφρασαν πολύ καλύτερα όπως είδα σε προηγούμενες σελίδες.


----------

